# Compatible Heat Sink Fan



## dc157_1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok I just received my new cooling heatsink fan to replace the factory model. I have an AMD Athlon 64 AM2 X2 5600+ processor. I thought that the heat sink I got was compatible with my processor and motherboard but I can't figure how the hell to put it on. Can anyone please tell me if this heatsink fan is compatible with the motherboard and processor that I have. Here are the links.

*Motherboard*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813188016 
*Heat sink fan *http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16835118119

Thanks


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

go  here near the top of the page on the left is a link for an installation video.


----------



## dc157_1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah the only problem is that my motherboard doesn't have 4 screw holes like a box. It has 2 screw holes in the middle of the four corners.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

it is compatible with these amd boards *AMD K8 (Socket 754/939/940)*


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

This zalman is compatable

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118223



> Compatible with Sockets 478, 754, 778, 939 and 940 , the Zalman LED CPU Cooler will work flawlessly with the Intel Pentium 4/Dual Core and AMD Opteron/Athlon 64 X2/Athlon 64/Athlon 64 FX processors.


altho I looked a bit further into it and it says that the X2 is a 939 socket so by rights the first cooler you had should fit.

Are you using the adaptor plate as show here
http://www.zalman.co.kr/product/cooler/7000(AB)_754-939-940MBlist_eng.htm


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you basically just yank those 2 screws out.remove the plastic piece that holds a clip on cooler.then put in the standoff's,and the cooler screws right into those standoff's.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

:wave: conceptualization;look at it closely before doing anything you can't undo.


----------

